# UK's suburban Crocodile Dundee



## herptrader (Feb 4, 2010)

*Published On:* 2-4-2010
*Source:* Reuters

Video of a pom who keeps a caiman, iguana & large monitor in is UK home.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Bricked (Feb 4, 2010)

it dosent work the link says :The previous page is sending you to an invalid url


----------



## Retic (Feb 4, 2010)

Here's a link to the video of the British man and his beautiful animals. 
UK's Suburban Crocodile Dundee - webcastr.com


----------

